# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  HGH Fragment 176-191 dose help

## tyesq

ok i take melanotan II and the mixing/dosage is simple i take one 1cc syringe fill it add it to a 10mg vial and the to draw a .5mg dose i draw out 5 units!! bam simple
could some please explain mixing dosage of HGH Fragment 176-191 in a simple way. if i fill a 1cc syringe and add it to a 2mg vial how many units do i have to draw to get a 200mcg dose?

also how long is a normally period to use hgh fragment and how many 200mcg doses come out of a 2mg vial?
thanks so much

----------


## alextg

in 1 ml solvent you have 2mg=2000mcg ... u wonna draw 200mcg so you'll draw the 1/10 of 1ml ... so if you have an 1cc=100iu syringe , draw till 10 and you'll have 200mcg  :Smilie:  That way your bottle will last you for 10 injections.

----------


## tyesq

thanks so much! that was the perfect simple answer i was looking for! awesome

----------


## kuilontli

Hey there,

I know this thread is a bit old, but I am new and I have not been able to find the answer to my question anywhere, not to sound like an ass-kissers but this is the only forum where people seem to have the two things I am looking for; Knowledge and Willingness to Help newbbies.


So, I recently decided to use Peptides (I am starting with Fray 176-191) and I just got my first vial today. 5mcg and I got me some of that BW. I added a whole syringe worth of BW to the vial (1cc 31g 1/2") which I now is 1ml.

So, I think I now have 5000mcg, right? Well, my question is this...
Should I start doing ONE 500mcg before cardio, or TWO 250mcg a day (First dose in the morning and second before cardio)?

The reason I am asking is because it seems like 500mcg is the standard on which results where shown, but I am not sure if I should just load-up on it or start with the minimum dose..

I already change my diet and I am doing, at least, one hour of cardio per day. I also do weights every other day.

As a wild guess, I have around 25% BF.

And, if I may... I do NOT want to be skinny, my ideal would be to tighten-up or to replace the fat with muscle. Yes. I know is not as easy as that but, is there any other peptides I should consider to gain muscle? To be honest, I would love to get a hold of some Test or HGH but I don't know anybody at the gym and feel weird about just asking complete strangers for anabolics.

Thanks in advance for your help!

----------

